# !



## kysteelerja (Oct 2, 2011)

i have a 5 1/2 month old spoo.....that i transitioned to buffalo blue large breed puppy food....she ate it okay initially but did not love it....she much preferred my greyhound's beneful....but he gets our table scraps as suppliment....not garbage(slop) mind you but what was on our plates.....(hubby is a very good cook). I have noticed recently that she is spitting out the little black balls on the floor....so i am thinking....i really want her to like her food....any suggestions to what to change to.....when she gets older she will get her share of the good people stuff....but i still want her to love her everyday food.....I mean short of playing fetch and napping with your peeps you gotta love dinner your time!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you soak her food or feed it dry? I soak the BB kibble and mix either ground beef or ground turkey in it. Or, toss a raw chicken leg quarter on top.

I've never had a picky eater, though.

I wonder if soaking it would make it more difficult to spit out the little black balls.
(my daughter thinks they look like rabbit, ummm, exhaust - yeah, that's it) lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I feed BB and haven't had that issue, but I always put a little warm water in it and a quarter of a can of meat. She usually finishes it all. In the morning she get a small amount of the kibble with warm water in it. She isn't a picky eater, though. There are also several flavors of BB. You could try another one. 

If you are feeding plain dry kibble, it can get boring for them. 

There are lots of different dog foods out there. Look for any high quality one to try. By the way, Beneful is pretty bad dog food.  Cost Co has great dog foods, although I am not as impressed with their puppy food and switched to BB from it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

... Why are you even feeding Beneful? It's a _terrible _brand.

Beneful Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

Compared to

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/blue-buffalo-basics-dry/

I'm feeding Kirkland's right now

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/kirkland-signature-dog-food/


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

There are lots of good foods out there, so I would just try something different. You can also try additives. Nova gets yogurt with her kibble sometimes, sometimes a raw egg, sometimes cottage cheese, etc to mix it up a little. 

Please don't take this the wrong way, I just feel the need to comment. You didn't really give a lot of details so I could be way off the mark. But you should be very careful feeding "table scraps". Human meals are generally heavily seasoned and usually cooked with things like onions which can be toxic to dogs. All the seasonings are also not good for dogs, especially the absurd amount of salt we tend to like to put on things. If I am cooking, I do usually give the dogs some of whatever it is. But it is always given plain (and usually not even cooked) and free of whatever spices or seasonings I may be using for my portion of the dinner. Also be very very wary of giving cooked bones, as these are very dangerous. 

I'm also curious why the new pup is worthy of high quality food, but the greyhound eats Beneful. It's just so full of nasty ingredients that I can't imagine letting one of my dogs even taste it, much less eat it on a regular basis. Sorry, I don't mean to step on any toes here and there could be circumstances that I am unaware of, but I wanted to offer my opinion and advice.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I feed kibble half the time and I add tripett into it everytime and the dogs love it! I recently purchased a variety pack with: Salmon and Duck, Venison and Beef trip. I do not use a lot just a few tablespoons a little water for multiple dogs. They love it and its very good for them. I know its more pricey then that other soft food your feeding but its worth it and I bet both your dogs would eat their kibble then. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Tripett-Green-Tripe-Variety-Pack/dp/B003407X9O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1323566535&sr=8-2[/ame]


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've found many pups find dry kibble unpleasant to eat when they are teething - soaking it in warm water or salt-free chicken broth makes it more comfortable for them.


----------



## kysteelerja (Oct 2, 2011)

Not that i need to explain myself....but we have had Kofey for over 6 years and he has never had any health issues thus far....he has maintained his retirment weight within a pound or so.....he has always eaten beneful and until i began to visit this site i was ignorant of the food quality....but felt that he got quite a variety of foods that we provided...usually meats and potatoes, and cheeses. we are low sodium folks. we don't feed him junk with the exception of the occasional treat of getting to lick the bottom of my icecream bowl b/c he waits for it ever so patiently...and he loves it!!! He won't eat steamed carrots or carrots in any fashon...noses around them and leaves them in the bowl!!! 

since visiting this site prior to getting Bella my spoo....i decided to go with better food and was planning to incorporate what ever adult food Bella ends up on....Kofey likes her food ....but the kibble is too small and he tends to inhale them sometimes and cough them all over the place so when we graduate to adult food i will also transition him (don't need a dog with aspiration pneumonia because at that point it really don't matter what kind of kibble it was!)
he always waits for us to finish just in case there's a piece of meat added to his bowl. I do give shank soup bones occasionally but they are supervised, no other bones allowed.

Thanks for the great advice.....I was of the mindset that if my 10 yr old grey is healthy didn't want to chance digestive problems switching foods....He is well-loved and spoiled and healthy....from a kill truck to my couch/bed....Bella will be just as spoiled actually she already is......I am sure the sting from the distain i felt from some responses was completely unintentional.........I will try wetting the food b/c she is teething and have bought some Nutro Ultra adult....and am mixing it w/ the BB...which was somewhat useless b/c she just nosed around the old stuff and ate the new!!! 

Thanks again


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

kysteelerja said:


> Not that i need to explain myself....but we have had Kofey for over 6 years and he has never had any health issues thus far....he has maintained his retirment weight within a pound or so.....he has always eaten beneful and until i began to visit this site i was ignorant of the food quality....but felt that he got quite a variety of foods that we provided...usually meats and potatoes, and cheeses. we are low sodium folks. we don't feed him junk with the exception of the occasional treat of getting to lick the bottom of my icecream bowl b/c he waits for it ever so patiently...and he loves it!!! He won't eat steamed carrots or carrots in any fashon...noses around them and leaves them in the bowl!!!
> 
> since visiting this site prior to getting Bella my spoo....i decided to go with better food and was planning to incorporate what ever adult food Bella ends up on....Kofey likes her food ....but the kibble is too small and he tends to inhale them sometimes and cough them all over the place so when we graduate to adult food i will also transition him (don't need a dog with aspiration pneumonia because at that point it really don't matter what kind of kibble it was!)
> he always waits for us to finish just in case there's a piece of meat added to his bowl. I do give shank soup bones occasionally but they are supervised, no other bones allowed.
> ...


Personally, I'd get him off that food ASAP! Beneful is crapola. Though, I also don't think you have anything to worry about feeding human food so long as you are being careful not to feed onions, lots of seasonings, etc. (which it sounds like you are very conscious of!)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I also feed my dog an occasional table scrap as you do. Like CMillie I make sure his food is unseasoned and I don't see how an occasional bite of cooked swordfish or halibut or roast chicken can be a bad thing. Many people are unaware of the big differences that there can be in different types of dog food so they may have just wanted to let you know. I know I was in ignorance before this forum. For years I fed my Aussie Iams; I thought it was a quality food. If your puppy doesn't like your current food try another flavor or another brand. Sometimes you can get little tester packages.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Afraid I agree with fluffy spoos ... Beneful is a horrible food. Kirkland is a much better choice and a very good price if you're feeding kibble. Just my opinion


----------



## kysteelerja (Oct 2, 2011)

Both Bella and Kofey seem to like the Nutro Utra so far. we will see how it goes....i like that the pieces are a little bigger so Kofey doen't have a problem with them....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't have a problem with feeding the occasional table scrap though. I used to be totally against it, however, I've learned that variety is important to anyone's nutrition (unless you're a panda  ) so I'll add in green beans, turkey, egg, ect. I don't want them to someday accidentally eat something and have their body totally freak out by having something it's not used to, but totally normal.


----------



## kysteelerja (Oct 2, 2011)

I think we have more than established what i have already gathered on this wonderful forum that even the more expensive pet foods at the department/grocery stores are way less than what is considered to be acceptable....it looks like we may have a winner for my spoo puppy and my elder grey....nutro ultra appears to entice them both....so it looks like the choice is made....they also love pumpkin oatmeal treats!!!! 

But Kofey will not be without his occasional scrambled egg when hubby cooks breakfast as he will always cook him one too....Bella will probably get one too every now and then....in the future....not just yet though....easy does it....


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Nothing wrong with scrambled eggs, mine love hard boiled eggs and get them several times a week. (I raise my own chickens and ducks).

If I want to make my dogs really happy, I just open a few cans of mackeral and mix that in their food, too.

Variety IS the spice of life.


----------

